# Any luck today



## cockybobby35 (Apr 27, 2007)

I bagged a nice bird, didnt know till after i shot it was a 19lb hen. How did everyone else do? thank you


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

dude go away. You where banned once and you will be banned again. People like you do not belong on a site like this.


----------



## cockybobby35 (Apr 27, 2007)

HUH what are you talking about?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Get a life man...you're obviously "cbbase32" back in disguise.

Go start trouble elsewhere.


----------



## allpredators (Apr 28, 2007)

look what a ugly baby hahah


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Back again eh?

I dunno, I thought he was kinda cute. Thankfully he has a cool dad so we know he won't grow up to be an idiot like you.

Please go away.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

allpredators said:


> look what a ugly baby hahah


dont you get the point we dont want you here after the first 2 times we kicked you off the site


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

i hope your not talking about his baby..... Watch yourself young fella....


----------



## dwalkerman (Apr 29, 2007)

Can u say loser!!!! Get a life............!! :evil:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sounds like someone's lookin' fer a size 12 up their butt...


----------

